

Hybrid Books Add Video and Web Features - tfincannon
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/01/books/01book.html

======
tfincannon
A good example of a "hybrid book" is the free physics textbook _Motion
Mountain_ (<http://www.motionmountain.net/>). It includes many animations,
videos, and links.

